# Adjusting Chute control cable



## Snoopy (Dec 12, 2018)

Hello, 
I have a YS928J and the chute will not go up and down. I cannot figure out how to tighten the cable that controls the chute pitch. I notice that the end of the cable near the chute have what appears to be two opposing nuts that seem to be for adjusting the cable tightness (I think ). Also, the other end of the cable, beneath the control console, also has two opposing nuts for adjusting cable tension  Does anyone know how to adjust the cable tension for the chute?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Pictures would help.. Yamaha's are not in big circulation.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I've never worked on a Yamaha but maybe I can help you.

You say the chute does not go up and down. The chute and the cable needs to be free. Disconnect the cable from the chute and move the chute by hand to ensure it does move and it's not restricted. If so, loosen the bolts. Move the chute control handle, is the free cable moving? If the cable moves slowly, put some silicon spray down both ends of the cable, if not at all, put some rust buster down each cable end.

Then put it back together. Don't look at the nuts as lengthening or shortening the cable, they do, but look at the nuts as limiting the amount of travel of the chute up and down. You adjust the nuts to gain full travel of the chute up and down against the handle. Important to adjusting the chute - after making sure you have manually full travel of the chute and the cable, you then want full travel of the handle control. You will adjust the chute according to the position of the handle. Fully back, the chute is fully one way, if not adjust the nuts, handle fully the other way then the chute should be fully the other way. The nuts at the handle will determine the travel of the handle, the nuts at the chute will determine the travel of the chute.


----------



## Snoopy (Dec 12, 2018)

JLawrence08648 said:


> I've never worked on a Yamaha but maybe I can help you.
> 
> You say the chute does not go up and down. The chute and the cable needs to be free. Disconnect the cable from the chute and move the chute by hand to ensure it does move and it's not restricted. If so, loosen the bolts. Move the chute control handle, is the free cable moving? If the cable moves slowly, put some silicon spray down both ends of the cable, if not at all, put some rust buster down each cable end.
> 
> Then put it back together. Don't look at the nuts as lengthening or shortening the cable, they do, but look at the nuts as limiting the amount of travel of the chute up and down. You adjust the nuts to gain full travel of the chute up and down against the handle. Important to adjusting the chute - after making sure you have manually full travel of the chute and the cable, you then want full travel of the handle control. You will adjust the chute according to the position of the handle. Fully back, the chute is fully one way, if not adjust the nuts, handle fully the other way then the chute should be fully the other way. The nuts at the handle will determine the travel of the handle, the nuts at the chute will determine the travel of the chute.


Thank you.. I'll try out your suggestions...


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Snoopy said:


> Thank you.. I'll try out your suggestions...



From a distance, it looks like those nuts ARE used for cable length adjustment similar to adjusting brakes or a derailleur on a bicycle.


----------



## Snoopy (Dec 12, 2018)

RIT333 said:


> From a distance, it looks like those nuts ARE used for cable length adjustment similar to adjusting brakes or a derailleur on a bicycle.


Actually, I think you're right now that I've sized it up.. Apologies, I'm mechanically clueless.:sad2:


----------

